# Finished duck dog for sale



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Finished hunting/hunt test Labrador Retriever available. Field Champion sired BLM with AKC Junior Hunter title. He has been trained to do Master level work, but hasn't seen a lot of formal training in the past year. He hunted hard several times last season, and he has a great nose. He's 8 years old, very healthy, and still a fireball. It wouldn't take much work to have him passing Senior level hunt tests. Great personality, temperament, does well with other dogs, and loves children. Still intact.

This would be a great dog for someone that wants an instant start in retriever hunt tests, or who needs a nice dog ready to hunt this season. He would be *very reasonably* priced to the right person.

Inquiries from hunting or working homes can be emailed to: [email protected]


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Jesse,

What is the deal, this post comes as a suprise.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya Jess, whats up? :shock:

Are you getting *back* into fly fishing? _(O)_


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Jesse, 

I too am a bit surprised, although I think I'm in the same boat as you are. Oquirrh has sat in his kennel and the backyard all summer long, hasn't been out to Lee Kay once. I've debated letting him go to a better home just because I feel miserable about the poor guy not getting out anymore. 

Hopefully all is well and this is just because life's gotten hectic for you. 

Tyler


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Hmmmmm, a Black finished Dawg that photographs well???_


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> What is the deal


Thanks for your interest and concern guys. Things are fine but circumstances have changed in the last year making it so I'm just not able to spend time with him. He's a great dog, and he deserves better than I can offer right now. This breaks my heart, but its the right thing to do if I can find the right opportunity for him.

Thanks again.

J


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's sad Jess, I feel for you having to let go of your buddy. You are a kind and selfless soul.

Good luck in finding him a great home. I'm sure you will.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

He's found an excellent home where he'll be very happy. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Jess, that will indeed be a great home!


----------

